
Spotify keeps big lead over Apple Music but disappoints with 108M subscribers - wbsun
https://www.cnet.com/news/spotify-subscribers-earnings-hit-108-million-apple-music
======
taylodl
Does Spotify include their free tier in their subscriber stats? It'd be
interesting to see how many paid subscribers Spotify has vs. Apple Music. As
an investor I'm more interested in the recurring revenue.

